# Career aspirations?



## derekleffew (Aug 6, 2008)

While some of the (male) members of CB might think working on this show would be a dream job, I can assure everyone it's not. 

I do not work, nor have I ever worked, for _MGM Grand's Crazy Horse Paris_.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 6, 2008)

Haha, I like the fun with polka dot gobos.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 6, 2008)

Those aren't gobos. It's a Pani slide, coming from a 2500W HMI projector.


----------



## visigoth (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice eye candy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 6, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Those aren't gobos. It's a Pani slide, coming from a 2500W HMI projector.



Cool! Did you see it, have friends working it, or are you just an expert at identifying light sources in photos?


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes to all of the above.


----------



## lieperjp (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmmm... after reading this:


> from my backstage tour of the nude dance show, "MGM Grand's Crazy Horse Paris." As you may have read in my column, dancers meet very specific criteria. [_removed descriptions_] But above all else, they must have serious dancing backgrounds as deep as professional ballet.



Then:


Serendipity said:


> Cool! Did you see it, have friends working it, or are you just an expert at identifying light sources in photos?



And then:


derekleffew said:


> Yes to all of the above.



I don't know what to think


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 6, 2008)

Only in Vegas

and for most a dream job is one that pays


----------



## soundman (Aug 6, 2008)

I saw it this weekend and thought it was ok. The time between acts seemed to draw on making it loose any momentum the show had. 

Also the projections were a bit over bearing. I liked it better when you could see some sidelight as well. 

**** good dancers though.


----------



## Goph704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Has anyelse noticed that all we're talking about really is the lighting? I like the side light Idea, maybe a littel bit of back light too. I'm amazed that's a projector though it's a crisp image even on digital photos. I got to admit, It's pretty hott. Come to think of it I'm not sure more modling would actually add to the image, I'll go back and check it out again

ps- Oh yeah, the girls are atractive too.


----------



## derekleffew (Aug 7, 2008)

Goph704 said:


> ... Come to think of it I'm not sure more modeling would actually add to the image, ...


 Notice how the sidelight adds depth and "revelation of form" while the dead-on frontlight flattens everything. 


There's not a single backlight fixture in the show. The only fixtures US of the Prosc. are on towers in the wings. Is THIS what was in McCandless' mind in 1932?

BTW, ETC FTW! Eighty SourceFours, two Sensor racks, and an Expression3. Show control (on a Mac!) triggers lighting, sound, Pani, and 35mm motion projector. Deck automations and followspot are run _old skul_ (manually).


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 9, 2008)

You know, when I moved to Vegas, I was given passes to see this show, but I never used them. Didn't seem to apeal to me. Not really entertaining IMHO. Did go see LOVE on New Year's Eve. Wonderful projections! Then again, I was paying particular attention to them.


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 16, 2008)

Serendipity said:


> Haha, I like the fun with polka dot gobos.




What is it with you and polka dots?

Or was that me?

As for the dream job, I've already got that.


----------

